# 2014 or 2013 cartels



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

So Ive had my heart set on getting the '13 cartels but then noticed that the 2014 early releases are available on some sites. From doing lookups, the '14 is apparently lighter and now has the same ankle strap as the genesis and diode, which is definitely a bit intriguing. My main question is have any of you guys ever regretted getting early releases? Am I buying into some kinda beta program? I couldnt see burton just hanging me out to dry if I did have problems, but really dont wanna be hassled this season with bullshit


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

eli783 said:


> I couldnt see burton just hanging me out to dry if I did have problems


...Really?


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I know they have a legit warranty problem, just asking if others have had any problems from THEIR early release stuff. Thanks for the help tho...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

eli783 said:


> I know they have a legit warranty problem, just asking if others have had any problems from THEIR early release stuff. Thanks for the help tho...


Early release is just a marketing label. Effectively these are like any other Burton product, so you will get the exact same warranty and customer service.

That said, the weight difference between the 2013 and 2014 Cartels is insignificant and I personally prefer the asym strap on the Restricted Cartels, but that is a different question.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It's a beta. If it sucks you tell them and they (hopefully) take the feedback for their actual release product. If it was me I'd get the final product, but it's really just your choice. Want Beta or a finished product?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I kinda phrased that poorly. It's not like the early release isn't finished. It's a finished product, but some of the problems may not have been fixed yet. i.e. Rome's To strap issue. Same with Union. Except that is more of an arrogance issue. Not a lack of feedback.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Early release is just a marketing label. Effectively these are like any other Burton product, so you will get the exact same warranty and customer service.
> 
> That said, the weight difference between the 2013 and 2014 Cartels is insignificant and I personally prefer the asym strap on the Restricted Cartels, but that is a different question.


Thanks for the help man, I was actually going to get the restricted cartels, but cant find any local and the few online in large are in flamingo.



ThunderChunky said:


> It's a beta. If it sucks you tell them and they (hopefully) take the feedback for their actual release product. If it was me I'd get the final product, but it's really just your choice. Want Beta or a finished product?


LOL thanks thunder, I think ill go with the finished product and get the restricteds. Maybe I'll drive up and get some runs in them wit ya.


----------



## Lysergic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure if its the same in the states, but all the burton gear we sell comes with a good couple year warranty and a 48 hour turn around, (once burton receives the broken gear, they guarantee a replacement, fixed or brand new in 48 hours). Don't see why it would be any different for early release stuff.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

the 14 cartel limited should have hinge Tech. Cool tech imo and prob the biggest difference between the two.

edit:14 cartel est only.... you arent looking at est are you?


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

nah Im looking for the reflex version. Got a new lib that I wanna put these on


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Get the 2014's! 
They are not beta in any way. They have the lighter malavita & genesis baseplate (which is a significant weight savings btw regardless of what others say), and genesis straps. There's no new tech in there that may or may not work. They are essentially a pair of genesis with a cartel highback.

I have a pair and they are amazing. I'm looking forward to getting a pair of genesis in 2 weeks and actually seeing what difference the genesis highback has on the ride.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Supra said:


> Get the 2014's!
> They are not beta in any way. They have the lighter malavita & genesis baseplate (which is a significant weight savings btw regardless of what others say), and genesis straps. There's no new tech in there that may or may not work. They are essentially a pair of genesis with a cartel highback.
> 
> I have a pair and they are amazing. I'm looking forward to getting a pair of genesis in 2 weeks and actually seeing what difference the genesis highback has on the ride.


Do tell, what do you consider a 'significant' weight saving?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

It's not really scientific but holding both in my hands, the 2014 is lighter. Do you have 2014's in your shop? (you're a shop kid, right?)

Would you say the Genesis are lighter than the 2013 cartels?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Supra said:


> It's not really scientific but holding both in my hands, the 2014 is lighter. Do you have 2014's in your shop? (you're a shop kid, right?)
> 
> Would you say the Genesis are lighter than the 2013 cartels?


Is it lighter? Sure. Is it significant? No way (especially considering the combined weight of bindings and board).

And no, I am not a shop kid (unless you consider being an investor in a number of shops a 'shop kid').


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, now it's all semantics isn't it?

Just wondering if any of your shops have the 2014's? Have you fondled them?


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Dude my shop only got 3 new bindings this yr from burton, so no way in the world will I be able to check out the bindings first hand. A slightly lighter binding would be nice since this trs I bought is already a tad towards the heavy side


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Supra said:


> It's not really scientific but holding both in my hands, the 2014 is lighter. Do you have 2014's in your shop? (you're a shop kid, right?)
> 
> Would you say the Genesis are lighter than the 2013 cartels?


On the burton site, it says that this years cartels base is made of the same materials as the genesis.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, the cartel, malavita & genesis baseplates are made from the same material but the stiffness & weight is a bit different. I would guess the mold would have an effect.
Anyways, that comment about fondling them was directed at you, Eli, it was at the other guy who thinks he knows more.

For the record, the reg cartel is 820 grams and the ltd is 760g. So, 60g saving per binding. The genesis is 758g btw.

So anyways, Eli, I have the 2014 in my hands as I type this, and I can tell you from first-hand experience that these are so,so, so sick!


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Supra said:


> Yeah, the cartel, malavita & genesis baseplates are made from the same material but the stiffness & weight is a bit different. I would guess the mold would have an effect.
> Anyways, that comment about fondling them was directed at you, Eli, it was at the other guy who thinks he knows more.
> 
> For the record, the reg cartel is 820 grams and the ltd is 760g. So, 60g saving per binding. The genesis is 758g btw.
> ...


thanks brah Im going to cop a pair tomorrow. Thanks for the advice


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just got these in today and already fell in love with the reactstrap


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

Where'd you get the 2014 ReFlex Cartels?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

eli783 said:


> Just got these in today and already fell in love with the reactstrap


yeah, it not only looks sick, but fits sooo nice. you don't even need to tighten them so much, they just keep your foot in anyways



do a search for cartel regional love, or 2014 cartel or cartel ltd. only the graphics are different between those models


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

jchaison said:


> Where'd you get the 2014 ReFlex Cartels?


I got mine from backcountry


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

Supra said:


> yeah, it not only looks sick, but fits sooo nice. you don't even need to tighten them so much, they just keep your foot in anyways
> 
> 
> 
> do a search for cartel regional love, or 2014 cartel or cartel ltd. only the graphics are different between those models



So the "regional love" is the same as the 2014 limiteds?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yes, they are the same


----------

